# clearfork fly shops



## kelindfair (Aug 19, 2005)

are there any fly shops in the clearfork area ? ( mohican , pleasant hill )


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

no........................


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Ill second that one, Best bet is to stop at MRO on the way up or one of the Cleveland shops on the way down.
For what its worth, a buddy has been looking to open a shop in the region but is still up in the air about where to put it. A couple of years away I imagine, but he is serious about it and has been checking out retail spots for it, Ill post once he gets the place nailed down.

Salmonid


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Salmonid,
Sure hope your buddies dream becomes reality. I will watch for your post. In the meantime, at least IMHO, Mad River Outfitters in Columbus is well worth the additional drive for me. It is a great shop.
Mike


----------



## BradS (Apr 7, 2004)

Hey Mikey

I'll second the recomendation for Mad River. Great shop, great people.

Brad


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Brad,
Yeah, but I had to go to Michigan for my "saltwater bluegill" chestpack!!  
Mike


----------



## BradS (Apr 7, 2004)

Workin' on that salt water bluegill fly...let you know when I have it worked out.
Brad


----------



## easternflyfisher (Mar 27, 2005)

I go to TMF Sport shop, and Frank has a few guys that travel down there, and always has new reports from them.


----------



## stonefly71 (Apr 14, 2004)

The hardware store in Loudnville sells flies and a few things or they use to. Last time I was there was 3 yrs ago.I'd have to say MRO all so or if you have a Gander Mtn. close to you they have a good bit of stuff. At least the one by Picktown / Reynoldsburg (sp) has a nice fly and tying stuff section Later Matt


----------

